# Remington 700 CDL .264 mag. ????



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I have nixed thuh weatherby and i'm headed for thuh stainless version of this lil bad boy-Any feedback?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I know that the .264 has been known for burning up barrels but if used for deer/hogs basically seasonal how bad could it possibly be?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Crickets..........


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Shore is quiet it in aint it?

Pretty rifle,I was going to get a CDL but found a TC Icon instead, but let me ask you, why the .264? over say a more common caliber?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You ain't going to burn the barrel out of it faster than I will on my 257 WBY Mag or my 220 Swift if it makes you feel any better


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You ain't going to burn the barrel out of it faster than I will on my 257 WBY Mag or my 220 Swift if it makes you feel any better


Swift get's better with age!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Shaky said:


> Shore is quiet it in aint it?
> 
> Pretty rifle,I was going to get a CDL but found a TC Icon instead, but let me ask you, why the .264? over say a more common caliber?


Oh it's just something i would like to have-when i figure out what she likes i'll purchase a couple of cases and lock it all up in thuh safe!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

The 264 Win Mag is ballistically very close to 7mm Rem Mag. Wouldn"t it be simpler to just go with 7Mag? Your thoughts and reasons?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Buckerup said:


> The 264 Win Mag is ballistically very close to 7mm Rem Mag. Wouldn"t it be simpler to just go with 7Mag? Your thoughts and reasons?


......Lol, i'll look at the ballistics and get back with ya .....I personally hate 7mags for all around Texas hunting, This being stated my wife wasn't able to shoot the 7mag and from what i have read this has a lot milder recoil and an excellent TX all Around cartridge! I'm checkin the Bstics now! Great Question by the way!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Buckerup said:


> The 264 Win Mag is ballistically very close to 7mm Rem Mag. Wouldn"t it be simpler to just go with 7Mag? Your thoughts and reasons?


My prob x2 with 7mag is that the 7 moves too fast for ranges under 150 yds = minute expansion with out hitting bone . Although very flat shooter and excellent long range expansion is excellent.

Load for load the .264 is a little slower allowing for better expansion probabilities inside of the 150 yard range and very good in excess Plus less felt recoil-This is for my wife remember!

The 7 mag. however is readily available over the counter just about anywhere where the .264 isn't but that is moot because i purchase in quantity and will probably start hand loading again in the near future!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

I Like that gun and caliber, but I have never had any problem with my Rem 7mag shooting factory 150 pointed soft point core lokts at any range. My dad did a bit of gunsmithing on it though. Shot deer from 15yds to a bit oveer 450. My new 270WSM on the other hand tends to like to poke holes through things.

I like the 264, unique gun I think.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I've always liked that caliber and that's a good looking rifle. Go for it. I know how it is once you've got an itch for something. Git 'er done!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I have an old Sako Finnbear in .264WM that my grandpa gave me. Very accurate, nice to shoot, deadly, flat trajectory. 

Only drawback is that in order to achieve optimal performance you gotta have a 26" barrel. No big deal if shooting from a supported position like a bench or a box blind. 

7mmRM will give the same performance out of a 24" barrel. 

P.S.>>>>>I also have a custom 7mmRM on a FN Mauser action that I inherited when my dad died. So I have experienced both and taken animals with both. I assure you, the animals couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

LandPirate said:


> I have an old Sako Finnbear in .264WM that my grandpa gave me. Very accurate, nice to shoot, deadly, flat trajectory.
> 
> Only drawback is that in order to achieve optimal performance you gotta have a 26" barrel. No big deal if shooting from a supported position like a bench or a box blind.
> 
> ...


Nice , but i've had my experiences with whitetail and the 7mm , i had to load down to get proper expansion-maybe a lot of people havn't had that problem but once bitten twice shy....! Thanks for the input!


----------



## lonestarwader (Jul 28, 2008)

Go for the 264 I just inherited one and love it. It is a pre 64 model. Shoots great. It was my Grandfethers go to gun. It killed everything from elk in Colorodo to South Texas bucks. In my research the stainless barrel will not burn out like the steel barrels did. My big thing is EVERYONE has a 7 mag.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Got the stainless moutain rifle and luv it.. took it Colorada elk hunting and the locals said its not enough gun.. put the 140gr. nosler at 3000fps and the elk in the truck and came home.. got the load if you want I'll send you the recipie..the only rifle I have that shoots as flat is my 7mmSTW..Walker


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Got the stainless moutain rifle and luv it.. took it Colorada elk hunting and the locals said its not enough gun.. put the 140gr. nosler at 3000fps and the elk in the truck and came home.. got the load if you want I'll send you the recipie..the only rifle I have that shoots as flat is my 7mmSTW..Walker


By golly send me that Recipe it's a dun deal!  STW is a Hoss No Doubt ! Now: Black Matte finish Leupold DD 1 piece base and VXL 6.5x20x56 BOOM!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

K..


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I saw a custom stainless .264 for sale on another board. Do not know the guy myself, so _*caveat emptor*_.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Charles Helm said:


> I saw a custom stainless .264 for sale on another board. Do not know the guy myself, so _*caveat emptor*_.


That is one beautiful rifle,thanks for the link!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like you"ve thought this through and have made a good choice. I"ve found that the rifle/caliber that you enjoy shooting and are confident in is the one you will have the greatest success with. Go for it! Keep us posted.


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

This is the gun I picked up a few months ago. Its in the 257WM.. I need to get the Zeiss on it and go run a few thru it. I've decided on shooting the new Nosler Trophy Grade Accubond ammo. Hope it shoots straight.. The only thing is I wished I could have got it with the fluted barrel but wasn't an option. I'm thinking about having it done to it anyways. 

I'm sure your gonna enjoy her so just do it!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I like different calibers than the norm as well. I had chosen the .257WM as my next rifle, but after reading up on this caliber I might have rethink. It is pretty equal on the ballistics chart, but gives you the option of heavier bullets, I like that. But I did also read on several sites that you do need a 26" barrel to get the best performance out of the .264. That is pretty long barrel, but who cares it's not like I will walking up mountains. I like that stainless one you posted.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Look up waterbug on here he has a rem 700 stainless med cont fluted barrel in .264wm awsome round. 

Ballistic tips take care of WT in 7mm at any range.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I shot a 264 back in the early 80's and loved it


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

That 257 WM will be my next rifle. 

I run 150 gr Swift Scirocco's through my 7 RUM which is the fastest of all factory 7mm's. The bullet is the key to expansion provided the speed is there. That Scirocco (or most any quality bonded bullet) blows massive holes through whitetails and hogs at any range - I'm actually looking for less expansion due the the would channel it creates.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

You will love the .264!!! The .264 bullet have great BC.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*264 & 257 wm*

Both of these are great calibers. These guns perform well as far as ballistics go. the 257wm was Carl Weatherby's Favorite Caliber. He actually has taken every Large Game Animal on the Northern Continent with this Caliber. My brother has one and has had to recently rebarrel due to how hot this caliber is(with just factory ammo). The 264 has very comparable Ballistics as well. Super fast, super flat and hard hitting as long as the right bullet is used. One would think any gun that fast would perform well with Ballistic tips. Also a Moly coated bullet would be something to consider due to the heat generated when fired.
also, if you're into reloading, my best freind has a recipe for a 25-06 that would compare as well. Sounds like the fun is just beginning. 
I LOVE THAT NEW GUN SMELL..


----------



## reb5618 (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of the 264wm. I shoot a custom 26" barreled 98 Mauser made by Airline Guns back in the early to mid 60's. The "rough on barrels" line is highly exaggerated. Mine has the original barrel on it with thousands of rounds down the pipe. The throat still looks great and it still produces sub 1" groups if I do my part. The biggest problem, as others have mentioned, is availability of ammo. The only two factory loads available are 140 grains and produce roughly 270 Winchester ballistics. If you intend to shoot factory loads, I would go with chambering that has more ammo availability. However, if you intend to handload the options are endless. I handload 129 grain Hornadys to around 3300fps (not overly hot) and it is devastating on whitetails.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

If you want to shoot 6.5, consider the Rem .260. Basically, a 6.5-08. 

Be easier on barrels, but still take advantage of the high BC 6.5 offerings. Plus, you can make brass out of .308. 

In 6.5, I've loaded everything from 85 grain v loads to 140 heavy weights.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ernest said:


> If you want to shoot 6.5, consider the Rem .260. Basically, a 6.5-08.
> 
> Be easier on barrels, but still take advantage of the high BC 6.5 offerings. Plus, you can make brass out of .308.
> 
> In 6.5, I've loaded everything from 85 grain v loads to 140 heavy weights.


Man i wish i wouldn't have sold all of my loading equipment 3 years ago-thought i would never have time for it and now all i have is time! I still have the old RCII and several thousand assorted primers but Dayum that stuff is expensive now! Oh well , might as well jump back off into it!


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

A buddy of mine loves the 6.5. In fact he has 3 different "wildcats" in 6.5. His favorite is a custom made 6.5-06 on a Remington action. He's taken a ton of whitetails, mulies, and antelope with that set up. 

That 6.5-06 gets close to the numbers generated by the .264WM or 7mmRM.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Ernest said:


> If you want to shoot 6.5, consider the Rem .260. Basically, a 6.5-08.
> 
> Be easier on barrels, but still take advantage of the high BC 6.5 offerings. Plus, you can make brass out of .308.
> 
> In 6.5, I've loaded everything from 85 grain v loads to 140 heavy weights.


I agree. I bought a Rem. Model 7 in .260 about a year or two ago and I love it. Of course, I'm probably biased now, but I think it's the best all-around gun for Texas.

But...you really need to be able to reload. Factory ammo usually only comes in either 120 or 140 grain. If you reload, you can go from 85 gr all the way up to 160-200 grain! (above 150 or so the bullets are no longer "spitzers")

I load up two cartridges, one is an 85 grain HP and the other is a 129 grain interlock boat tails. The first is for varmint the latter for bigger game. Since I don't know of anyone else with a .260 (no worries with interchanging brass), I use Lee neck sizing dies which are extremely quick and easy to use. I also like that the brass is already "sized" to my gun.

The .260 Rem has almost the exact same ballistcis as the 30-06, and has equal penetrating power (higher sectional densities than the .30 bullets). The 260 bullets also have some of the best ballistic coefficients, allowing them overall to outperform many other rounds.

One thing I do like about the cartridge is it has a very low recoil. This makes it a great pairing for the lightweight Model 7! I'm very happy with my choice! All positives, no negatives.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

I bought a .264wm when I was in college and it was the first gun I ever bought my self and I love that gun. I also have a 7mm and a few .270s but I like the .264 (with re-loads) much better.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My father shot a 6.5 x 55 Manlicher carbine for years til some POS stole it from him. 

I'm currently shooting the 6.5 out of a AR-15 platform called a 6.5 grendel.

6.5 is like some sort of magic combination that gives the high sectional density and high BC. Dem Swedes be brilliant.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

My dad has a .264 he has had forever, never a problem with it, every year takes it to the range and fires 3 shots and back in the case till opening day. Nothing untracks with it put a nice hog down last Saturday as a matter of fact.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

fOR YOUR WIFE GET HER A 7MM-08. IT WILL DO ANYTHING YOU NEED AS FAR AS DEER HUNTING AND THE RECOIL IS NOTHING. GREAT CARTRIDGE.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ernest said:


> My father shot a 6.5 x 55 Manlicher carbine for years til some POS stole it from him.
> 
> I'm currently shooting the 6.5 out of a AR-15 platform called a 6.5 grendel.
> 
> 6.5 is like some sort of magic combination that gives the high sectional density and high BC. Dem Swedes be brilliant.


I have a 6.5x55 Swedish Mauser sporter 98 that i purchased for my Son 10 years ago-Ballistics as far as trajectory stink but it has laid down everything we hit with it! I may work up some loads for it too!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Stop shooting round noses, get some high BC rounds like the SST's, and the trajectory is not altogether different than say a .308. Out of the Swede with a SST, you should easily be able to shoot flatter than most typical .308 loadings. 

The key is - velocity bleeds off, BC stays with you til impact.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Ernest said:


> Stop shooting round noses, get some high BC rounds like the SST's, and the trajectory is not altogether different than say a .308. Out of the Swede with a SST, you should easily be able to shoot flatter than most typical .308 loadings.
> 
> The key is - velocity bleeds off, BC stays with you til impact.


Good stuff, i had Redding dies for that gun also but never loaded for it :headknock:headknock:headknock!


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My next build will be a .260 Rem or a 30 BR.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Ernest, you made me remember the 6.5 x 55 sweedish that I use to shoot in college. It was my buddy's rifle. It was a really accurate rifle with a soft recoil. I had forgot about that caliber, I might have to look at it now. It worked just fine on all the hogs we shot and the deer he shot with it.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*264*

Bought mine in 1960,Winchester Mod. 70 Westerner 264 Win. Mag. $134.00 at base exchange in Great Falls,Mt. Killed every thing that Mt.,Wy. Co.,has to offer. Love this gun.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

reb5618 said:


> I'm a huge fan of the 264wm. I shoot a custom 26" barreled 98 Mauser made by Airline Guns back in the early to mid 60's. The "rough on barrels" line is highly exaggerated. Mine has the original barrel on it with thousands of rounds down the pipe. The throat still looks great and it still produces sub 1" groups if I do my part. The biggest problem, as others have mentioned, is availability of ammo. The only two factory loads available are 140 grains and produce roughly 270 Winchester ballistics. If you intend to shoot factory loads, I would go with chambering that has more ammo availability. However, if you intend to handload the options are endless. I handload 129 grain Hornadys to around 3300fps (not overly hot) and it is devastating on whitetails.


Nosler produces 7 different loads Now...A bit pricey but weighing out the cost of rebuilding my loading arsenal "at least the way i set-up" is mere pennies against major $$$$ Just thinking around it! I do however LOVE hand loading!


----------



## cjcass (May 31, 2009)

I have an old ADL that was made with a stainless barrel from the factory. I had the stock measured and sized to fit while wearing a jacket. I have been using the basic 140 grn. bullets you can buy at Academy (Remington or Winchester). 

I love that gun.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

The 6.5's are coming back. Craig Boddington has written several articles recently about them, especially the .264 winmag. I will be posting pictures later, but I have an old 264 that has a 1917 enfield action with a custom barret on it, that I got out of my Mom's closet- her Dad's gun from the 60's. I got some dies and have been playing around with it lately, and almost everything I've tried has shot into 1-1.5". Went to the range yesterday, and shot the best 4 shot group I have ever shot. .116" That's right 4 shots into .116" center to center. Talk about the "same hole." The fifth shot of that 5 shot group "flew" and the total group was .415", and I knew I "pulled it."

Load was a 140 gr accubond over 55 gr of RL 22. Two full grains below the max load. Book says 2715 fps. I've read a lot about the 264's since I've had this gun, and they say that if you don't load to the max, that the "barrel burn out" doesn't happen any more than other calibers. Plus how many of us, except for hard core varmint guys, really shoot our deer guns enough to "burn out a barrel?"

Nice caliber that you can go from 95 gr varmint loads to 140 gr partitions, accubonds, etc. up to about 2900 fps. That's elk city. Remember how many elk Jack O Connor shot with 130 gr 270's.

THE JAMMER


----------

